# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С Розница 2.1.9.20 Лог действий кассира обмен РИБ

## fisher8282

Добрый день.

1С Розница 2.1.9.20, РИБ между магазином и рабочим местом товароведа. 
Настроено логирование действий кассира в РМК, в магазине все фиксируется, но в управляющую базу данные не передаются.

Подскажите пожалуйста, как добавить в обмен эти данные?

----------


## fisher8282

В составе отправляемых данных присутствует регистр сведений Лог действий кассира в РМК. В подчиненном узле, в этом регистре есть данные. Не выгруженных данных 0. Конфликтов требующих подтверждения так же нет. 

Куда копать?
2016-02-08 14-43-16 .jpg2016-02-08_14-55-10.png2016-02-08_14-55-42.png

----------


## tara84

Войди в конфигуратор, посмотри планы обмена, входит данный регистр (вопрос как он называется, под рукой розницы нет...) в план обмена "полный", если нет, то только "открывать" конфигурацию для изменений и включать его в план обмена...

----------


## fisher8282

> Войди в конфигуратор, посмотри планы обмена, входит данный регистр (вопрос как он называется, под рукой розницы нет...) в план обмена "полный", если нет, то только "открывать" конфигурацию для изменений и включать его в план обмена...


В данной конфигурации нет такого плана обмена. 
В плане обмена ПоМагазину, есть регистр сведений ЛогДействийКассираВРМК.

----------


## tara84

Спасибо - что поправили, как писал нет конфигурации под рукой))) остается в плане обмена "ПоМагазину" поставить авторегистрацию регистру "ЛогДействийКассираВРМК"

----------


## fisher8282

> Спасибо - что поправили, как писал нет конфигурации под рукой))) остается в плане обмена "ПоМагазину" поставить авторегистрацию регистру "ЛогДействийКассираВРМК"


Я правильно понимаю, выгрузить стандартный правила в файл, найти данный регистр и установить авторегистрацию?
Смущает то, что в подчиненном узле, нет не отправленных данных, нет данных с конфликтом. Т.е. регистр есть, в нем данные тоже, а вот к отправке ничего нет.

----------


## tara84

Не совсем, надо немного изменить конфигурацию (перед тем как менять необходимо создать резервную копию!!!!) найти план обмена по магазину, открыть состав, там найти данный регистр и поставить ему авторегистрацию, тогда все записи будут автоматом подписываться и приходить в центральный узел. После того как изменим конфигурацию в центре, необходимо будет её раздать на узлы, и принять там изменения конфигурации - иначе не будут ходить обмены. Перед тем как все это делать убедитесь что у вас не будет одинаковых записей в центральной базе (по измерениям), в противном случае в ЦБ могут начаться глюки! + станет немного сложней обновлять... так что перед тем как делать подумайте действительно ли оно вам надо!

----------

fisher8282 (09.02.2016)

----------


## fisher8282

Спасибо. Подумаю. При изменении конфигурации в ЦБ, в узлы изменения автоматически передаются, их надо только подтвердить?

----------


## tara84

передаются при очередном обмене, при этом будет соответствующее сообщение о том что конфигурация изменена, надо зайти в конфигуратор и подтвердить, в дальнейшем обмены будут ходить нормально.
Хотя как вариант можно попробовать через конвертацию написать правила для регистра, но там тогда обмен будет в ручном режиме делать выгрузки/загрузки, и все равно останется вопрос с тем чтоб записи были уникальными....

----------


## fisher8282

> передаются при очередном обмене, при этом будет соответствующее сообщение о том что конфигурация изменена, надо зайти в конфигуратор и подтвердить, в дальнейшем обмены будут ходить нормально.
> Хотя как вариант можно попробовать через конвертацию написать правила для регистра, но там тогда обмен будет в ручном режиме делать выгрузки/загрузки, и все равно останется вопрос с тем чтоб записи были уникальными....


Этот вариант я уже попробовал, через обработку "Универсальный обмен..", но в ручном режиме не интересно. С таким же успехом можно удаленно зайти на узел и посмотреть. Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## fisher8282

Проблема была решена ))
В правилах были закомментированы следующие строки:                    
<ПослеОбработки>//Получатели.Очистить();
//Получатели.Добавить(ПланыО  бмена.ГлавныйУзел());</ПослеОбработки>

Убрал комментарии и.. О! Чудо! Все заработало! )) 

Всем спасибо!
Тему можно закрывать.

----------

